# Will GM's Volt Change History?



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The ironic reality may be that just as the future car that can free us of oil dependency makes its appearance, the world will be suffering from the worst oil shortage in history.

More...


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:
" But if GM were clever enough to let the driver choose when to re-charge via the engine, some drivers might well get nearly infinite miles per gallon simply by driving less than 40 miles before recharging via the electric plug. No doubt many drivers could easily do that."

Really.......

Where did they dig up this rocket scientist reporter.......

Hundreds of us do this EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I also put the end of oil right up there with the Global warming scam.....

Can you spell " Price increase continues?"!!!!!

AND...it can't "change History". It can only make History.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

150 MPG.....hmmm

More like "cost equivalent" of 150 MPG on an average driving cycle (define average driving cycle). I hate it when they calculate such an arbitrary figure like that. If the car goes far enough in one trip to run the gas tank dry, it will not get anything close to 150 MPG since the electric range is only 40 miles. On the other hand if it ran only on battery power on short trips than the operating cost falls through the floor. Seems to me many don't fully understand this important detail of hybrid vehicles. The distance of your commute will affect the MPGs.

But at the same time, the real MPG results that can be trusted are the ones you see yourself. Ford claimed they made some sort of "hydraulic hybrid" F150 pickup that got 60 MPG. Keep salt handy.....

Its too bad that MPGs are all people understand because when rating EVs or PHEVs, if can be very misleading without knowing how the rating is applied.

And yes, I agree that driving without fuel (using electricity) is still a strange concept to many in the press. On average only 1 in 5 reports on home conversions are really a well informed piece of journalism. But how is that really something new when it comes to mainstream press. Oh well..


----------



## ClintK (Apr 27, 2008)

News Bot said:


> The ironic reality may be that just as the future car that can free us of oil dependency makes its appearance, the world will be suffering from the worst oil shortage in history.


That's not ironic reality... that's free market society.

If the world wasn't about to "suffer from the worst oil shortage in history", GM wouldn't be producing this car!


----------

